# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  CastleCops closed.

## RiC

Closed one of largest AntiMalware sites in web  :Sad: 




> Greetings Folks,
> 
> You have arrived at the CastleCops website, which is currently offline. It has been our pleasure to investigate online crime and volunteer with our virtual family to assist with your computer needs and make the Internet a safer place. Unfortunately, all things come to an end. Keep up the good fight folks, for the spirit of this community lies within each of us. We are empowered to improve the safety and security of the Internet in our own way. Let us feel blessed for the impact we made and the relationships created.
> 
> ...
> 
> We thank everyone in creating our unique footprint and memories in time.
> 
> Love, Best Wishes and Happy Holidays, CastleCops
> PST 23 Dec 2008


CastleCops.com

----------

